# Sticky  Forgotten Passcodes or devices disabled



## Couriant

If you have an Apple mobile device (iPod Touch/ iPhone / iPad) that you are not able to sign in to due to the Passcode being incorrect, then the only recourse is to erase the device, which will remove everything, including the passcode, and set it up again.

Here are the links from Apple on how to erase your device:

For iPhone Devices
For iPod Touch Devices
For iPad Devices

Consider backing up your phone to your computer to ensure you don't run into the issue of losing all of your data.

Any threads that request help with this issue will be deleted.


----------

